# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  مهندسی برق دانشگاه یاسوج شبانه یا دانشگاه آزاد شیراز؟

## Coyote

لطفا نظرتون رو بفرمایید.
ممنون.

----------

